# شفاء بااااااااااااااااااذن الله



## عسل الباحه (11 مارس 2015)

*عسل الباحه* ‏
فضيلة الشيخ / عادل الكلباني امام الحرم المكي سابقا حفظه الله يشيد بعسل السدر للتواصل واتس اب 0560219911 pic.twitter.com/aJGV49mEBq
الباحة, المملكة العربية السعودية










http://haraj.com.sa/114975197شهادات_عملائنا_الكرام_عن_عسل_السدر_0560219911



:clapinghand::clapinghand::clapinghand::clapinghand:
​


----------



## عسل الباحه (11 مارس 2015)

*رد: شفاء بااااااااااااااااااذن الله*

عسل سدر درجة اولى الاصلي 0560219911 
متخصصون في بيع عسل السدر
نأتيكم بة من موطنة الأصلي
*مضمون وعلى الشرط 
(اذا أثبت أنة غير أصلي من حقك استرجاع مبلغ الشراء)
*
-التوصيل داخل الباحة مجاناَ 
-نوصل لجميع مناطق المملكة ودول الخليج 
عن طريق شركة ارمكس 
للتواصل : واتس اب فقط
 0560219911
وحياكم الله جميعااا































http://www.tjarksa.com//twitter.com/noki1111/status/568376702524526592/photo/1













http://www.tjarksa.com//twitter.com/noki1111/status/568458277131927552/photo/1





























































عسل سدرصافي من موطنه 




*



* 








































































































































































































​

فوائد العسل 

وقد جاء في سن ابن ماجة مرفوعاً من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه: ((من لعق ثلاث غدوات كل شهر لم يصبه عظيم البلاء )).

تركيب العسل آية إبداع للحق سبحانه

توجد في العسل فيتامينات قد تكون هي كل ما يحتاجه جسم الإنسان من فيتامينات وهي: أ، ب1 ، ب 2، ب 3، ب ه، ب 6، د، ك، و، ه وفوليك أسيد وحمض النيكوتنيك.. وهذه الفيتامينات أقوى وأنقى الفيتامينات التي يحتاجها الجسم، ويمتصها بسهولة خلال ساعة من تناول العسل.. خلافاً للفيتامينات المتوافرة والمتفرقة في مأكولات أخرى، وهي أبطأ وأضعف من فيتامينات العسل،

وتوجد كذلك معادن وأملاح في العسل كالحديد، والكبريت،والمغنسيوم، والفوسفور، والكا لسيوم، واليود، والبوتاسيوم، والصويوم، والكلور، والنحاس والكروم، والنيكل، والرصاص، والسيليكا، والمنجنيز، والألمونيوم، والبورون، والليثيوم، والقصدير، والخارصين، والتيتانيوم.. والعجيب أن هذه من مكونات التراب الذي منه خلق الإنسان.

ويوجد بالعسل خمائر وأحماض مهمة جداً لجسم الإنسان ولحياته وحيويته، مثل خميرة الأميليز، وخميرة الأنفرتيز، وخميرة الكاتالير، وخميرة الفوسفاتيز، وخميرة البروكسيد.. وأما الأحماض فيوجد بالعسل حمض النمليك، واللبنيك، والليمونيك، والطرطريك، والأوكساليك، والبيروجلوتاهيك، والجلولونيك.

ويوجد بالعسل هرمونات قوية منشطة فعالة بها مضادات حيوية تقي الإنسان من كافة الأمراض، وتفتك بأعتى الجراثيم والميكروبات، واكتشف أن بالعسل مادة الديوتيريوم (هيدروجين ثقيل) المضاد للسرطان.

بعض الأمراض التي يعالجها العسل

للحساسية:

يضاف على فنجان من العسل الفازلين، وزيت الورد، ويدهن مكان الحساسية صباحاً ومساء، مع تجنب المواد المثيرة للحساسية كالبيض والمانجو، ومع الدهان يتم تناول ملعقة غسل يومياً.


للجروح:

يدهن الجرح بالعسل مع تضميده وتجنب الجروح البلل، ولا تنزع إلا كل ثلاثة أيام.. وستفاجأ يا أخي باندمال الجرح والتآمه بلا تقيحات إن شاء الله تعالى.. واحذر أن يكون العسل مغشوشاً.

للحروق:

يؤتى بالعسل ويخلط مع مقداره من الفزلين ويدهن به الحرق صباحاً ومساء حتى يتقشر الجلد المحروق.. ولسوف تجد بقدرة الله عز وجل أن الجلد كأنه لم يحرق من قبل.. أو تضرب بيضة في ملعقة عسل ويدهن بذلك مكان الحرق يومياً فإنه مفيد كذلك.

لقتل القمل وبيضه:

يدهن رأس المصاب بالعسل مع التدليك ليتخلل أصول الشعر. ويا حبذا لو كان ذلك قبل النوم، مع تغطية الرأس، وفي الصباح تغسل بماء دافئ مع التمشيط وكرر هذه العملية لمدة أسبوع متواصل ليقطع دابر كل القمل وبيضه.. والنظافة من الإيمان.

لعلاج الأرق:

كوب من اللبن الدافئ، يحلى بملعقة عسل كبيرة ويشرب قبل النوم بساعة، وسرعان ما ستنام بعدها نوماً هادئاً ممتعاً حتى أذان الفجر إن شاء الله تعالى.

للأمراض النفسية:

لو داوم المريض على أكل عسل النحل، وسلم ظهره للدغ النحلات، مع دهن اللدغة بالعسل، واستمر على ذلك ولو كل شهر مرة، مع أكل العسل ومضغ شممعه كالعلك، مع دهان الرأس بغذاء الملكات قليلاً فلن ينقضي عام بإذن الله تعالى إلا ويهنأ في حياته ويبرأ من هذه الأمراض.

للصرع:

يشرب على الريق يومياً فنجان عسل نحل وكذلك في المساء، ويقرأ سورة الجن على كوب ماء ساخن محلى بعسل النحل ويضرب، وبعد ذلك ينام المريض.. ويستمر على ذلك لمدة أسبوع.. ولسوف يزول أثر الصرع تماماً بقدرة الله.

لجميع أمراض العيون:

يكتحل المريض بعسل النحل صباحاً وقبل النوم، مع تناول ملعقة بعد ذلك يومياً.. فلقد جربت أنا شخصياً ذلك حينما أصبت بتراكوما.. والعجيب أن أطباء العيون يقولون إن (التراكوما) لا تزول لما يرونه من فشل أدويتهم.. أما دواء الله عز وجل (العسل النحل) فقد أزالها بعد عدة تجارب.


لعلاج الإسهال:

إن حديث الحبيب محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يذكرني دوماً بعظمة فوائد العسل.. فهذا الرجل الذي جاء إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وقال له: أخي استطلق بطنه.. فأمره الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بأن يسقيه عسلاً.. وكان الرجل متعجلاً لشفاء أخيه فرجع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وهو يقول: لقد سقيته عسلاً فلم يزده إلا استطلاقاً.. وقد راجع الرجل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مرارا.. وفي كل مرة كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول له: " اسقه عسلاً" وفي المرة الأخيرة رد عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: (صدق الله .. وكذب بطن أخيك).. على ما جاء في مسلم.. فهذا الرجل لم يصبر حتى يهضم العسل، وظن أن الأمر كالماء يروى الظمآن عقب شربه مباشرة ونسي بأن العسل غذاء ودواء لابد وأن نصبر عليه ولو ساعة لهضمه ليؤدي فاعليته.. وما رجع الرجل إلى دار أخيه حتى وجد أخاه قد شفى تماماً وكأنه فك من عقال.
فالعسل من الأدوية الفعالة لعلاج الإسهال كما ثبت.

للإمساك:

نقيض الإسهال.. يؤخذ له كوب من اللبن البارد المذاب فيه ملعقة عسل نحل صباحاً ومساء فإنه يلين المعدة ويطهرها تطهيراً. 

للتقيؤ (الطراش):

يغلى القرنفل جيداً ويحلى بعسل النحل ويشرب فنجان قبل كل وجبة فإنه يوقف القيء ويمنع الغثيان.

للقرحة:

يؤخذ نصف كوب عسل وكوب لبن ساخن ويمزجا معاً، مع طحين قشو الموز المجفف قدر ملعقة صباحاً ومساء لمدة شهر، ولسوف ترى عجباً بشعورك بالعافية بعون الله من القرحة تماماً ولن تبتلى بمشرط الجراح إن شاء الله تعالى.

للأمراض الصدرية:

يؤخذ عصير الفجل مع ملعقة عسل نحل في كوب ماء دافئ صباحاً ومساء، فإنه يقضي على الأمراض الصدرية، وينظف الصدر تماماً، وكذلك لو أخذ لبان دكر (شحرى) مغلي في ماء ومحلى بعسل النحل فإنه أقوى وأنشط للرئتين.

لعلاج البخر(إنتان رائحة الفم):

تؤخذ ملعقتين من العسل وتذاب في ماء ويغلى على نار هادئة حتى يتكون البخار ويستنشق عن طريق الفم من خلال قمع مقلوب فوق الإناء وتكرر هذه الجلسة مع استمرار مضغ شمع العسل.. وسوف تجد مع الأيام زوال البخر تماماً بقدرة الله عز وجل.

الأنفلونزا:

يستنشق بخار مغلي العسل والبصل قبل النوم مع شرب ملعقة عسل بعد كل أكل، والمغلي هو عبارة عن عسل ومبشور بصلة صغيرة ويوضع ذلك في إناء به ماء على النار حتى يتبخر.

للقوباء:

يعصر الشبت ويلقى قدر فنجان في نصف كوب عسل ويغلى معاً، ثم يحفظ في برطمان ويدهن به للقوباء فإنه يزيلها بسرعة بإذن الله. 

لآلام اللثة وتقوية الأسنان:

يخلط العسل بالخل ويتمضمض به صباحاً ومساء، وكذلك تدليك اللثة بالعسل واستعمال السواك كفرشة الأسنان والعسل كالمعجون أعظم واقي للأسنان من التسوس ومقو للثة والأسنان معاً.

للدوالي:

لعلاج الدوالي وقرحتها يستعمل العسل كدهان ثلاث مرات يومياً مع المساج برفق، ويشرب ملعقة كذلك بعد كل وجبة ويستمر على ذلك بصبر حتى تزول الدوالي تماماً إن شاء الله تعالى.

للقرح المتعفنة والغرغرينا:

يؤخذ فنجان من العسل وفنجان من زيت كبد الحوت ويمزجان جيداً ويدهن من هذه (الخلطة) بعد تنظيف الجرح بمطهر (وهو عسل نحل في ماء دافئ) ويضمد عليه بشاش وتكرر يومياً هذه العملية مع شرب العسل بكمية وافرة يومياً قدر فنجان.


الربو:

يؤخذ عسل نحل قدر فنجان وسكنجبين وخل عنصل قدر ملعقة من كلٍّ، ويلقى مع العسل في إناء به ماء ويذاب جيداً ويشرب على الريق يومياً فإنه بعون الله وخلال أسابيع ينهي مأساة الربو تماماً.


لضغط القلب:

بعد كل وجبة يومياً ولمدة شهر فقط يتم تناول ملعقة عسل بعدها ويمكنك شرب كوب عصير جزر أو عصير قمح منبت، واجعل كل داء منه حمداً منك وشكر لله عز وجل.

للتهابات الفم وأورام اللسان:

توضع ملعقة عسل في نصف كوب ماء ساخن ويتغرغر به ثلاث مرات يومياً فإنه يقضي على ذلك خلال أيام قليلة إن شاء الله تعالى. 

لأمراض الأذن وآلامها:

يمزج العسل في ماء مع قليل من الملح ويقطر به في الأذن قبل النوم يومياً.

للروماتيزم:

يشرب العسل مذاباً مع ملعقة صغيرة من زيت الحبة السوداء في كوب ماء دافئ، وذلك مع الدهان كذلك بمزيج من زيت الحبة السوداء، وزيت الكافور، وزيت الزيتون، والعسل بمقادير متساوية معاً، وذلك قبل النوم مع لف مكان الألم بقماش من الصوف بدون ضغط وكذلك لسع النحل يقضي على الروماتيزم تماماً في مكان الألم ويدهن بعد ذلك بالعسل مكان اللسعة.

الإستسقاء:

يضرب مغلى الكندر (اللبان الدكر) المحلى بعسل النحل صباحاً ومساء ، وكذلك عن طريق كية بسيطة أعلى وأسفل السرة بقدر أنملة، فإنه مجرب لتصفية الاستسقاء تماماً مع الحمية من أكل اللحوم والاعتماد على الشوفان، وخبز القمح.. وذلك لمدة ثلاثة أيام. 

للثعلبة:

يحلق مكانها وينظف جيداً حتى تدمى ثم تدهن بسم النحل ويلصق عليها بضماد يغير يومياً في نفس الميعاد لمدة أسبوع فقط. 

للكالو(الثأليل):

يوضع غراء النحل بعد تسخينه على الثألول (الدمل) ويربط بإحكام ويترك لثلاثة أيام حتى يسقط الثألول بجذوره.. ويحسن تكرار ذلك. 

للحصوة الكلوية:

طبخ ورق خبازى برى ثم تضاف إليه ثلاث ملاعق عسل نحل، وملعقة سمن بقري، ويصفى جيداً بعد خلطه معاً ويشرب منه كوب عند المغص الكلوي فإنه عجيب المفعول بإذن الله تعالى ويستمر على ذلك لمدة أسبوع حتى يتفتت الحصى وتطرد بفضل الله تعالى.

لجميع أمراض الكبد:

يؤخذ لحاء البلوط بعد طحنه جيداً وتؤخذ منه ملعقة تعجن في فنجان عسل نحل ويؤخذ ذلك على الريق يومياً لمدة شهر بلا انقطاع فإنه عجيب الأثر بقدرة الله تعالى..

للقوة والحيوية والشباب:

إنها نصيحة ذهبية.. لا تدع يوماً يمر عليك دون ملعقة من العسل وكأنه الماء، اعتبرها عادة في مشوار العمر.. في أي وقت تشاء لا تدع تناول هذه الملعقة من العسل.. ولذا قال ابن سينا الشيخ الرئيس: "إذا أردت أن تحتفظ بشبابك، فاطعم عسلاً.. كذلك لو غلى ورق الجوز جيداً، ثم يصفى ويحلى بالعسل ويشرب كالشاي يومياً فإنه مقو ومنشط".

لأمراض النساء والولادة:

لو شربت المرأة عند بدء الطلق فنجان عسل فإنها ستلد بإذن الله تعالى بيسر وسهولة، ولتكثر من أكل العسل بخبز القمح البلدي بعد الولادة، ولإدرار الطمث، وللقضاء على آلامه تشرب كوباً من الحلبة المغلية جيداً وتحليها بعسل وذلك في الصباح والمساء.
والدش المهبلي بالعسل والماء الدافئ مريح للمرأة، وبدل الكشط المهبلي وغسيل الرحم المؤلم والضار.


للعقم:

يؤخذ غذاء الملكات فور استخدامه، ويشرب بعده كوب من حليب البقر عليه برادة قرن وحيد القرن قدر 3 مليجرام، ويستمر على ذلك لمدة شهر كامل..
وبالنسبة للمرأة تضع طلع النخل ممزوجاً بعسل النحل في رحمها قبل المباشرة بقليل ولتدعو الله أن يمنحها ذرية صالحة.

للسرطان:

يؤخذ غذاء الملكات من الخلية مباشرة قدر مائة مليجرام كل أسبوع مرة، ويبلع العسل بشمعه كل يوم قدر فنجان، مع تدليك الجسم بالعسل ودهن الحبة السوداء، ثم الاغتسال بماء دافئ بعد ساعة يشرب
بعده طحين الحبة السوداء والعسل ممزوجاً في عصير جزر يومياً. 

للبرص والبهاق:

يخلط العسل بالنشادر ويدهن به يومياً فإنه بالاستمرار والصبر يجلو البهاق والبرص بإذن الله تعالى.


للبروستاتا:

يؤخذ يومياً غذاء الملكات من الخلية مباشرة قدر (50مليجرام) مع حمام للمكان بماء دافئ مذاب فيه عسل.. ويا حبذا لو كان ذلك مساء ولمدة شهر. المرجع كتاب معجزات الشفاء


 
سعر الكيلو 
 350ريال نشحن لكل المدن 
عن طريق شركة ارمكس

 يوجد خصم للكميات 

موقعنا في الباحة



بقالة الشطي



بالقرب من سوق الخضار والفواكة

مقابل امام جامع الباحة 
0530245243



 يوجد خصم للكميااااااااااااااات 


​


----------



## عسل الباحه (13 مارس 2015)

*رد: شفاء بااااااااااااااااااذن الله*

عسل سدر درجة اولى الاصلي 0560219911 
متخصصون في بيع عسل السدر
نأتيكم بة من موطنة الأصلي
*مضمون وعلى الشرط 
(اذا أثبت أنة غير أصلي من حقك استرجاع مبلغ الشراء)
*
-التوصيل داخل الباحة مجاناَ 
-نوصل لجميع مناطق المملكة ودول الخليج 
عن طريق شركة ارمكس 
للتواصل : واتس اب فقط
 0560219911
وحياكم الله جميعااا































http://www.tjarksa.com//twitter.com/noki1111/status/568376702524526592/photo/1













http://www.tjarksa.com//twitter.com/noki1111/status/568458277131927552/photo/1














































عسل سدرصافي من موطنه 

















































































































































































 
*



*​











*للتواصل واتس اب 0560219911 *













أتمنى متابعتي ومشاركتي عبر تويتر




https://twitter.com/ 



​

فوائد العسل 

وقد جاء في سن ابن ماجة مرفوعاً من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه: ((من لعق ثلاث غدوات كل شهر لم يصبه عظيم البلاء )).

تركيب العسل آية إبداع للحق سبحانه

توجد في العسل فيتامينات قد تكون هي كل ما يحتاجه جسم الإنسان من فيتامينات وهي: أ، ب1 ، ب 2، ب 3، ب ه، ب 6، د، ك، و، ه وفوليك أسيد وحمض النيكوتنيك.. وهذه الفيتامينات أقوى وأنقى الفيتامينات التي يحتاجها الجسم، ويمتصها بسهولة خلال ساعة من تناول العسل.. خلافاً للفيتامينات المتوافرة والمتفرقة في مأكولات أخرى، وهي أبطأ وأضعف من فيتامينات العسل،

وتوجد كذلك معادن وأملاح في العسل كالحديد، والكبريت،والمغنسيوم، والفوسفور، والكا لسيوم، واليود، والبوتاسيوم، والصويوم، والكلور، والنحاس والكروم، والنيكل، والرصاص، والسيليكا، والمنجنيز، والألمونيوم، والبورون، والليثيوم، والقصدير، والخارصين، والتيتانيوم.. والعجيب أن هذه من مكونات التراب الذي منه خلق الإنسان.

ويوجد بالعسل خمائر وأحماض مهمة جداً لجسم الإنسان ولحياته وحيويته، مثل خميرة الأميليز، وخميرة الأنفرتيز، وخميرة الكاتالير، وخميرة الفوسفاتيز، وخميرة البروكسيد.. وأما الأحماض فيوجد بالعسل حمض النمليك، واللبنيك، والليمونيك، والطرطريك، والأوكساليك، والبيروجلوتاهيك، والجلولونيك.

ويوجد بالعسل هرمونات قوية منشطة فعالة بها مضادات حيوية تقي الإنسان من كافة الأمراض، وتفتك بأعتى الجراثيم والميكروبات، واكتشف أن بالعسل مادة الديوتيريوم (هيدروجين ثقيل) المضاد للسرطان.

بعض الأمراض التي يعالجها العسل

للحساسية:

يضاف على فنجان من العسل الفازلين، وزيت الورد، ويدهن مكان الحساسية صباحاً ومساء، مع تجنب المواد المثيرة للحساسية كالبيض والمانجو، ومع الدهان يتم تناول ملعقة غسل يومياً.


للجروح:

يدهن الجرح بالعسل مع تضميده وتجنب الجروح البلل، ولا تنزع إلا كل ثلاثة أيام.. وستفاجأ يا أخي باندمال الجرح والتآمه بلا تقيحات إن شاء الله تعالى.. واحذر أن يكون العسل مغشوشاً.

للحروق:

يؤتى بالعسل ويخلط مع مقداره من الفزلين ويدهن به الحرق صباحاً ومساء حتى يتقشر الجلد المحروق.. ولسوف تجد بقدرة الله عز وجل أن الجلد كأنه لم يحرق من قبل.. أو تضرب بيضة في ملعقة عسل ويدهن بذلك مكان الحرق يومياً فإنه مفيد كذلك.

لقتل القمل وبيضه:

يدهن رأس المصاب بالعسل مع التدليك ليتخلل أصول الشعر. ويا حبذا لو كان ذلك قبل النوم، مع تغطية الرأس، وفي الصباح تغسل بماء دافئ مع التمشيط وكرر هذه العملية لمدة أسبوع متواصل ليقطع دابر كل القمل وبيضه.. والنظافة من الإيمان.

لعلاج الأرق:

كوب من اللبن الدافئ، يحلى بملعقة عسل كبيرة ويشرب قبل النوم بساعة، وسرعان ما ستنام بعدها نوماً هادئاً ممتعاً حتى أذان الفجر إن شاء الله تعالى.

للأمراض النفسية:

لو داوم المريض على أكل عسل النحل، وسلم ظهره للدغ النحلات، مع دهن اللدغة بالعسل، واستمر على ذلك ولو كل شهر مرة، مع أكل العسل ومضغ شممعه كالعلك، مع دهان الرأس بغذاء الملكات قليلاً فلن ينقضي عام بإذن الله تعالى إلا ويهنأ في حياته ويبرأ من هذه الأمراض.

للصرع:

يشرب على الريق يومياً فنجان عسل نحل وكذلك في المساء، ويقرأ سورة الجن على كوب ماء ساخن محلى بعسل النحل ويضرب، وبعد ذلك ينام المريض.. ويستمر على ذلك لمدة أسبوع.. ولسوف يزول أثر الصرع تماماً بقدرة الله.

لجميع أمراض العيون:

يكتحل المريض بعسل النحل صباحاً وقبل النوم، مع تناول ملعقة بعد ذلك يومياً.. فلقد جربت أنا شخصياً ذلك حينما أصبت بتراكوما.. والعجيب أن أطباء العيون يقولون إن (التراكوما) لا تزول لما يرونه من فشل أدويتهم.. أما دواء الله عز وجل (العسل النحل) فقد أزالها بعد عدة تجارب.


لعلاج الإسهال:

إن حديث الحبيب محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يذكرني دوماً بعظمة فوائد العسل.. فهذا الرجل الذي جاء إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وقال له: أخي استطلق بطنه.. فأمره الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بأن يسقيه عسلاً.. وكان الرجل متعجلاً لشفاء أخيه فرجع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وهو يقول: لقد سقيته عسلاً فلم يزده إلا استطلاقاً.. وقد راجع الرجل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مرارا.. وفي كل مرة كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول له: " اسقه عسلاً" وفي المرة الأخيرة رد عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: (صدق الله .. وكذب بطن أخيك).. على ما جاء في مسلم.. فهذا الرجل لم يصبر حتى يهضم العسل، وظن أن الأمر كالماء يروى الظمآن عقب شربه مباشرة ونسي بأن العسل غذاء ودواء لابد وأن نصبر عليه ولو ساعة لهضمه ليؤدي فاعليته.. وما رجع الرجل إلى دار أخيه حتى وجد أخاه قد شفى تماماً وكأنه فك من عقال.
فالعسل من الأدوية الفعالة لعلاج الإسهال كما ثبت.

للإمساك:

نقيض الإسهال.. يؤخذ له كوب من اللبن البارد المذاب فيه ملعقة عسل نحل صباحاً ومساء فإنه يلين المعدة ويطهرها تطهيراً. 

للتقيؤ (الطراش):

يغلى القرنفل جيداً ويحلى بعسل النحل ويشرب فنجان قبل كل وجبة فإنه يوقف القيء ويمنع الغثيان.

للقرحة:

يؤخذ نصف كوب عسل وكوب لبن ساخن ويمزجا معاً، مع طحين قشو الموز المجفف قدر ملعقة صباحاً ومساء لمدة شهر، ولسوف ترى عجباً بشعورك بالعافية بعون الله من القرحة تماماً ولن تبتلى بمشرط الجراح إن شاء الله تعالى.

للأمراض الصدرية:

يؤخذ عصير الفجل مع ملعقة عسل نحل في كوب ماء دافئ صباحاً ومساء، فإنه يقضي على الأمراض الصدرية، وينظف الصدر تماماً، وكذلك لو أخذ لبان دكر (شحرى) مغلي في ماء ومحلى بعسل النحل فإنه أقوى وأنشط للرئتين.

لعلاج البخر(إنتان رائحة الفم):

تؤخذ ملعقتين من العسل وتذاب في ماء ويغلى على نار هادئة حتى يتكون البخار ويستنشق عن طريق الفم من خلال قمع مقلوب فوق الإناء وتكرر هذه الجلسة مع استمرار مضغ شمع العسل.. وسوف تجد مع الأيام زوال البخر تماماً بقدرة الله عز وجل.

الأنفلونزا:

يستنشق بخار مغلي العسل والبصل قبل النوم مع شرب ملعقة عسل بعد كل أكل، والمغلي هو عبارة عن عسل ومبشور بصلة صغيرة ويوضع ذلك في إناء به ماء على النار حتى يتبخر.

للقوباء:

يعصر الشبت ويلقى قدر فنجان في نصف كوب عسل ويغلى معاً، ثم يحفظ في برطمان ويدهن به للقوباء فإنه يزيلها بسرعة بإذن الله. 

لآلام اللثة وتقوية الأسنان:

يخلط العسل بالخل ويتمضمض به صباحاً ومساء، وكذلك تدليك اللثة بالعسل واستعمال السواك كفرشة الأسنان والعسل كالمعجون أعظم واقي للأسنان من التسوس ومقو للثة والأسنان معاً.

للدوالي:

لعلاج الدوالي وقرحتها يستعمل العسل كدهان ثلاث مرات يومياً مع المساج برفق، ويشرب ملعقة كذلك بعد كل وجبة ويستمر على ذلك بصبر حتى تزول الدوالي تماماً إن شاء الله تعالى.

للقرح المتعفنة والغرغرينا:

يؤخذ فنجان من العسل وفنجان من زيت كبد الحوت ويمزجان جيداً ويدهن من هذه (الخلطة) بعد تنظيف الجرح بمطهر (وهو عسل نحل في ماء دافئ) ويضمد عليه بشاش وتكرر يومياً هذه العملية مع شرب العسل بكمية وافرة يومياً قدر فنجان.


الربو:

يؤخذ عسل نحل قدر فنجان وسكنجبين وخل عنصل قدر ملعقة من كلٍّ، ويلقى مع العسل في إناء به ماء ويذاب جيداً ويشرب على الريق يومياً فإنه بعون الله وخلال أسابيع ينهي مأساة الربو تماماً.


لضغط القلب:

بعد كل وجبة يومياً ولمدة شهر فقط يتم تناول ملعقة عسل بعدها ويمكنك شرب كوب عصير جزر أو عصير قمح منبت، واجعل كل داء منه حمداً منك وشكر لله عز وجل.

للتهابات الفم وأورام اللسان:

توضع ملعقة عسل في نصف كوب ماء ساخن ويتغرغر به ثلاث مرات يومياً فإنه يقضي على ذلك خلال أيام قليلة إن شاء الله تعالى. 

لأمراض الأذن وآلامها:

يمزج العسل في ماء مع قليل من الملح ويقطر به في الأذن قبل النوم يومياً.

للروماتيزم:

يشرب العسل مذاباً مع ملعقة صغيرة من زيت الحبة السوداء في كوب ماء دافئ، وذلك مع الدهان كذلك بمزيج من زيت الحبة السوداء، وزيت الكافور، وزيت الزيتون، والعسل بمقادير متساوية معاً، وذلك قبل النوم مع لف مكان الألم بقماش من الصوف بدون ضغط وكذلك لسع النحل يقضي على الروماتيزم تماماً في مكان الألم ويدهن بعد ذلك بالعسل مكان اللسعة.

الإستسقاء:

يضرب مغلى الكندر (اللبان الدكر) المحلى بعسل النحل صباحاً ومساء ، وكذلك عن طريق كية بسيطة أعلى وأسفل السرة بقدر أنملة، فإنه مجرب لتصفية الاستسقاء تماماً مع الحمية من أكل اللحوم والاعتماد على الشوفان، وخبز القمح.. وذلك لمدة ثلاثة أيام. 

للثعلبة:

يحلق مكانها وينظف جيداً حتى تدمى ثم تدهن بسم النحل ويلصق عليها بضماد يغير يومياً في نفس الميعاد لمدة أسبوع فقط. 

للكالو(الثأليل):

يوضع غراء النحل بعد تسخينه على الثألول (الدمل) ويربط بإحكام ويترك لثلاثة أيام حتى يسقط الثألول بجذوره.. ويحسن تكرار ذلك. 

للحصوة الكلوية:

طبخ ورق خبازى برى ثم تضاف إليه ثلاث ملاعق عسل نحل، وملعقة سمن بقري، ويصفى جيداً بعد خلطه معاً ويشرب منه كوب عند المغص الكلوي فإنه عجيب المفعول بإذن الله تعالى ويستمر على ذلك لمدة أسبوع حتى يتفتت الحصى وتطرد بفضل الله تعالى.

لجميع أمراض الكبد:

يؤخذ لحاء البلوط بعد طحنه جيداً وتؤخذ منه ملعقة تعجن في فنجان عسل نحل ويؤخذ ذلك على الريق يومياً لمدة شهر بلا انقطاع فإنه عجيب الأثر بقدرة الله تعالى..

للقوة والحيوية والشباب:

إنها نصيحة ذهبية.. لا تدع يوماً يمر عليك دون ملعقة من العسل وكأنه الماء، اعتبرها عادة في مشوار العمر.. في أي وقت تشاء لا تدع تناول هذه الملعقة من العسل.. ولذا قال ابن سينا الشيخ الرئيس: "إذا أردت أن تحتفظ بشبابك، فاطعم عسلاً.. كذلك لو غلى ورق الجوز جيداً، ثم يصفى ويحلى بالعسل ويشرب كالشاي يومياً فإنه مقو ومنشط".

لأمراض النساء والولادة:

لو شربت المرأة عند بدء الطلق فنجان عسل فإنها ستلد بإذن الله تعالى بيسر وسهولة، ولتكثر من أكل العسل بخبز القمح البلدي بعد الولادة، ولإدرار الطمث، وللقضاء على آلامه تشرب كوباً من الحلبة المغلية جيداً وتحليها بعسل وذلك في الصباح والمساء.
والدش المهبلي بالعسل والماء الدافئ مريح للمرأة، وبدل الكشط المهبلي وغسيل الرحم المؤلم والضار.


للعقم:

يؤخذ غذاء الملكات فور استخدامه، ويشرب بعده كوب من حليب البقر عليه برادة قرن وحيد القرن قدر 3 مليجرام، ويستمر على ذلك لمدة شهر كامل..
وبالنسبة للمرأة تضع طلع النخل ممزوجاً بعسل النحل في رحمها قبل المباشرة بقليل ولتدعو الله أن يمنحها ذرية صالحة.

للسرطان:

يؤخذ غذاء الملكات من الخلية مباشرة قدر مائة مليجرام كل أسبوع مرة، ويبلع العسل بشمعه كل يوم قدر فنجان، مع تدليك الجسم بالعسل ودهن الحبة السوداء، ثم الاغتسال بماء دافئ بعد ساعة يشرب
بعده طحين الحبة السوداء والعسل ممزوجاً في عصير جزر يومياً. 

للبرص والبهاق:

يخلط العسل بالنشادر ويدهن به يومياً فإنه بالاستمرار والصبر يجلو البهاق والبرص بإذن الله تعالى.


للبروستاتا:

يؤخذ يومياً غذاء الملكات من الخلية مباشرة قدر (50مليجرام) مع حمام للمكان بماء دافئ مذاب فيه عسل.. ويا حبذا لو كان ذلك مساء ولمدة شهر. المرجع كتاب معجزات الشفاء


 
سعر الكيلو 
 350ريال نشحن لكل المدن 
عن طريق شركة ارمكس

 يوجد خصم للكميات 

موقعنا في الباحة



بقالة الشطي



بالقرب من سوق الخضار والفواكة

مقابل امام جامع الباحة 
0530245243



 يوجد خصم للكميااااااااااااااات 


​


----------



## عسل الباحه (13 مارس 2015)

*رد: شفاء بااااااااااااااااااذن الله*

==
عسل سدر درجة اولى الاصلي 0560219911 
متخصصون في بيع عسل السدر
نأتيكم بة من موطنة الأصلي
*مضمون وعلى الشرط 
(اذا أثبت أنة غير أصلي من حقك استرجاع مبلغ الشراء)
*
-التوصيل داخل الباحة مجاناَ 
-نوصل لجميع مناطق المملكة ودول الخليج 
عن طريق شركة ارمكس 
للتواصل : واتس اب فقط
 0560219911
وحياكم الله جميعااا































http://www.tjarksa.com//twitter.com/noki1111/status/568376702524526592/photo/1













http://www.tjarksa.com//twitter.com/noki1111/status/568458277131927552/photo/1














































عسل سدرصافي من موطنه 

















































































































































































 
*



*​











*للتواصل واتس اب 0560219911 *













أتمنى متابعتي ومشاركتي عبر تويتر




https://twitter.com/ 



​

فوائد العسل 

وقد جاء في سن ابن ماجة مرفوعاً من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه: ((من لعق ثلاث غدوات كل شهر لم يصبه عظيم البلاء )).

تركيب العسل آية إبداع للحق سبحانه

توجد في العسل فيتامينات قد تكون هي كل ما يحتاجه جسم الإنسان من فيتامينات وهي: أ، ب1 ، ب 2، ب 3، ب ه، ب 6، د، ك، و، ه وفوليك أسيد وحمض النيكوتنيك.. وهذه الفيتامينات أقوى وأنقى الفيتامينات التي يحتاجها الجسم، ويمتصها بسهولة خلال ساعة من تناول العسل.. خلافاً للفيتامينات المتوافرة والمتفرقة في مأكولات أخرى، وهي أبطأ وأضعف من فيتامينات العسل،

وتوجد كذلك معادن وأملاح في العسل كالحديد، والكبريت،والمغنسيوم، والفوسفور، والكا لسيوم، واليود، والبوتاسيوم، والصويوم، والكلور، والنحاس والكروم، والنيكل، والرصاص، والسيليكا، والمنجنيز، والألمونيوم، والبورون، والليثيوم، والقصدير، والخارصين، والتيتانيوم.. والعجيب أن هذه من مكونات التراب الذي منه خلق الإنسان.

ويوجد بالعسل خمائر وأحماض مهمة جداً لجسم الإنسان ولحياته وحيويته، مثل خميرة الأميليز، وخميرة الأنفرتيز، وخميرة الكاتالير، وخميرة الفوسفاتيز، وخميرة البروكسيد.. وأما الأحماض فيوجد بالعسل حمض النمليك، واللبنيك، والليمونيك، والطرطريك، والأوكساليك، والبيروجلوتاهيك، والجلولونيك.

ويوجد بالعسل هرمونات قوية منشطة فعالة بها مضادات حيوية تقي الإنسان من كافة الأمراض، وتفتك بأعتى الجراثيم والميكروبات، واكتشف أن بالعسل مادة الديوتيريوم (هيدروجين ثقيل) المضاد للسرطان.

بعض الأمراض التي يعالجها العسل

للحساسية:

يضاف على فنجان من العسل الفازلين، وزيت الورد، ويدهن مكان الحساسية صباحاً ومساء، مع تجنب المواد المثيرة للحساسية كالبيض والمانجو، ومع الدهان يتم تناول ملعقة غسل يومياً.


للجروح:

يدهن الجرح بالعسل مع تضميده وتجنب الجروح البلل، ولا تنزع إلا كل ثلاثة أيام.. وستفاجأ يا أخي باندمال الجرح والتآمه بلا تقيحات إن شاء الله تعالى.. واحذر أن يكون العسل مغشوشاً.

للحروق:

يؤتى بالعسل ويخلط مع مقداره من الفزلين ويدهن به الحرق صباحاً ومساء حتى يتقشر الجلد المحروق.. ولسوف تجد بقدرة الله عز وجل أن الجلد كأنه لم يحرق من قبل.. أو تضرب بيضة في ملعقة عسل ويدهن بذلك مكان الحرق يومياً فإنه مفيد كذلك.

لقتل القمل وبيضه:

يدهن رأس المصاب بالعسل مع التدليك ليتخلل أصول الشعر. ويا حبذا لو كان ذلك قبل النوم، مع تغطية الرأس، وفي الصباح تغسل بماء دافئ مع التمشيط وكرر هذه العملية لمدة أسبوع متواصل ليقطع دابر كل القمل وبيضه.. والنظافة من الإيمان.

لعلاج الأرق:

كوب من اللبن الدافئ، يحلى بملعقة عسل كبيرة ويشرب قبل النوم بساعة، وسرعان ما ستنام بعدها نوماً هادئاً ممتعاً حتى أذان الفجر إن شاء الله تعالى.

للأمراض النفسية:

لو داوم المريض على أكل عسل النحل، وسلم ظهره للدغ النحلات، مع دهن اللدغة بالعسل، واستمر على ذلك ولو كل شهر مرة، مع أكل العسل ومضغ شممعه كالعلك، مع دهان الرأس بغذاء الملكات قليلاً فلن ينقضي عام بإذن الله تعالى إلا ويهنأ في حياته ويبرأ من هذه الأمراض.

للصرع:

يشرب على الريق يومياً فنجان عسل نحل وكذلك في المساء، ويقرأ سورة الجن على كوب ماء ساخن محلى بعسل النحل ويضرب، وبعد ذلك ينام المريض.. ويستمر على ذلك لمدة أسبوع.. ولسوف يزول أثر الصرع تماماً بقدرة الله.

لجميع أمراض العيون:

يكتحل المريض بعسل النحل صباحاً وقبل النوم، مع تناول ملعقة بعد ذلك يومياً.. فلقد جربت أنا شخصياً ذلك حينما أصبت بتراكوما.. والعجيب أن أطباء العيون يقولون إن (التراكوما) لا تزول لما يرونه من فشل أدويتهم.. أما دواء الله عز وجل (العسل النحل) فقد أزالها بعد عدة تجارب.


لعلاج الإسهال:

إن حديث الحبيب محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يذكرني دوماً بعظمة فوائد العسل.. فهذا الرجل الذي جاء إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وقال له: أخي استطلق بطنه.. فأمره الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بأن يسقيه عسلاً.. وكان الرجل متعجلاً لشفاء أخيه فرجع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وهو يقول: لقد سقيته عسلاً فلم يزده إلا استطلاقاً.. وقد راجع الرجل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مرارا.. وفي كل مرة كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول له: " اسقه عسلاً" وفي المرة الأخيرة رد عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: (صدق الله .. وكذب بطن أخيك).. على ما جاء في مسلم.. فهذا الرجل لم يصبر حتى يهضم العسل، وظن أن الأمر كالماء يروى الظمآن عقب شربه مباشرة ونسي بأن العسل غذاء ودواء لابد وأن نصبر عليه ولو ساعة لهضمه ليؤدي فاعليته.. وما رجع الرجل إلى دار أخيه حتى وجد أخاه قد شفى تماماً وكأنه فك من عقال.
فالعسل من الأدوية الفعالة لعلاج الإسهال كما ثبت.

للإمساك:

نقيض الإسهال.. يؤخذ له كوب من اللبن البارد المذاب فيه ملعقة عسل نحل صباحاً ومساء فإنه يلين المعدة ويطهرها تطهيراً. 

للتقيؤ (الطراش):

يغلى القرنفل جيداً ويحلى بعسل النحل ويشرب فنجان قبل كل وجبة فإنه يوقف القيء ويمنع الغثيان.

للقرحة:

يؤخذ نصف كوب عسل وكوب لبن ساخن ويمزجا معاً، مع طحين قشو الموز المجفف قدر ملعقة صباحاً ومساء لمدة شهر، ولسوف ترى عجباً بشعورك بالعافية بعون الله من القرحة تماماً ولن تبتلى بمشرط الجراح إن شاء الله تعالى.

للأمراض الصدرية:

يؤخذ عصير الفجل مع ملعقة عسل نحل في كوب ماء دافئ صباحاً ومساء، فإنه يقضي على الأمراض الصدرية، وينظف الصدر تماماً، وكذلك لو أخذ لبان دكر (شحرى) مغلي في ماء ومحلى بعسل النحل فإنه أقوى وأنشط للرئتين.

لعلاج البخر(إنتان رائحة الفم):

تؤخذ ملعقتين من العسل وتذاب في ماء ويغلى على نار هادئة حتى يتكون البخار ويستنشق عن طريق الفم من خلال قمع مقلوب فوق الإناء وتكرر هذه الجلسة مع استمرار مضغ شمع العسل.. وسوف تجد مع الأيام زوال البخر تماماً بقدرة الله عز وجل.

الأنفلونزا:

يستنشق بخار مغلي العسل والبصل قبل النوم مع شرب ملعقة عسل بعد كل أكل، والمغلي هو عبارة عن عسل ومبشور بصلة صغيرة ويوضع ذلك في إناء به ماء على النار حتى يتبخر.

للقوباء:

يعصر الشبت ويلقى قدر فنجان في نصف كوب عسل ويغلى معاً، ثم يحفظ في برطمان ويدهن به للقوباء فإنه يزيلها بسرعة بإذن الله. 

لآلام اللثة وتقوية الأسنان:

يخلط العسل بالخل ويتمضمض به صباحاً ومساء، وكذلك تدليك اللثة بالعسل واستعمال السواك كفرشة الأسنان والعسل كالمعجون أعظم واقي للأسنان من التسوس ومقو للثة والأسنان معاً.

للدوالي:

لعلاج الدوالي وقرحتها يستعمل العسل كدهان ثلاث مرات يومياً مع المساج برفق، ويشرب ملعقة كذلك بعد كل وجبة ويستمر على ذلك بصبر حتى تزول الدوالي تماماً إن شاء الله تعالى.

للقرح المتعفنة والغرغرينا:

يؤخذ فنجان من العسل وفنجان من زيت كبد الحوت ويمزجان جيداً ويدهن من هذه (الخلطة) بعد تنظيف الجرح بمطهر (وهو عسل نحل في ماء دافئ) ويضمد عليه بشاش وتكرر يومياً هذه العملية مع شرب العسل بكمية وافرة يومياً قدر فنجان.


الربو:

يؤخذ عسل نحل قدر فنجان وسكنجبين وخل عنصل قدر ملعقة من كلٍّ، ويلقى مع العسل في إناء به ماء ويذاب جيداً ويشرب على الريق يومياً فإنه بعون الله وخلال أسابيع ينهي مأساة الربو تماماً.


لضغط القلب:

بعد كل وجبة يومياً ولمدة شهر فقط يتم تناول ملعقة عسل بعدها ويمكنك شرب كوب عصير جزر أو عصير قمح منبت، واجعل كل داء منه حمداً منك وشكر لله عز وجل.

للتهابات الفم وأورام اللسان:

توضع ملعقة عسل في نصف كوب ماء ساخن ويتغرغر به ثلاث مرات يومياً فإنه يقضي على ذلك خلال أيام قليلة إن شاء الله تعالى. 

لأمراض الأذن وآلامها:

يمزج العسل في ماء مع قليل من الملح ويقطر به في الأذن قبل النوم يومياً.

للروماتيزم:

يشرب العسل مذاباً مع ملعقة صغيرة من زيت الحبة السوداء في كوب ماء دافئ، وذلك مع الدهان كذلك بمزيج من زيت الحبة السوداء، وزيت الكافور، وزيت الزيتون، والعسل بمقادير متساوية معاً، وذلك قبل النوم مع لف مكان الألم بقماش من الصوف بدون ضغط وكذلك لسع النحل يقضي على الروماتيزم تماماً في مكان الألم ويدهن بعد ذلك بالعسل مكان اللسعة.

الإستسقاء:

يضرب مغلى الكندر (اللبان الدكر) المحلى بعسل النحل صباحاً ومساء ، وكذلك عن طريق كية بسيطة أعلى وأسفل السرة بقدر أنملة، فإنه مجرب لتصفية الاستسقاء تماماً مع الحمية من أكل اللحوم والاعتماد على الشوفان، وخبز القمح.. وذلك لمدة ثلاثة أيام. 

للثعلبة:

يحلق مكانها وينظف جيداً حتى تدمى ثم تدهن بسم النحل ويلصق عليها بضماد يغير يومياً في نفس الميعاد لمدة أسبوع فقط. 

للكالو(الثأليل):

يوضع غراء النحل بعد تسخينه على الثألول (الدمل) ويربط بإحكام ويترك لثلاثة أيام حتى يسقط الثألول بجذوره.. ويحسن تكرار ذلك. 

للحصوة الكلوية:

طبخ ورق خبازى برى ثم تضاف إليه ثلاث ملاعق عسل نحل، وملعقة سمن بقري، ويصفى جيداً بعد خلطه معاً ويشرب منه كوب عند المغص الكلوي فإنه عجيب المفعول بإذن الله تعالى ويستمر على ذلك لمدة أسبوع حتى يتفتت الحصى وتطرد بفضل الله تعالى.

لجميع أمراض الكبد:

يؤخذ لحاء البلوط بعد طحنه جيداً وتؤخذ منه ملعقة تعجن في فنجان عسل نحل ويؤخذ ذلك على الريق يومياً لمدة شهر بلا انقطاع فإنه عجيب الأثر بقدرة الله تعالى..

للقوة والحيوية والشباب:

إنها نصيحة ذهبية.. لا تدع يوماً يمر عليك دون ملعقة من العسل وكأنه الماء، اعتبرها عادة في مشوار العمر.. في أي وقت تشاء لا تدع تناول هذه الملعقة من العسل.. ولذا قال ابن سينا الشيخ الرئيس: "إذا أردت أن تحتفظ بشبابك، فاطعم عسلاً.. كذلك لو غلى ورق الجوز جيداً، ثم يصفى ويحلى بالعسل ويشرب كالشاي يومياً فإنه مقو ومنشط".

لأمراض النساء والولادة:

لو شربت المرأة عند بدء الطلق فنجان عسل فإنها ستلد بإذن الله تعالى بيسر وسهولة، ولتكثر من أكل العسل بخبز القمح البلدي بعد الولادة، ولإدرار الطمث، وللقضاء على آلامه تشرب كوباً من الحلبة المغلية جيداً وتحليها بعسل وذلك في الصباح والمساء.
والدش المهبلي بالعسل والماء الدافئ مريح للمرأة، وبدل الكشط المهبلي وغسيل الرحم المؤلم والضار.


للعقم:

يؤخذ غذاء الملكات فور استخدامه، ويشرب بعده كوب من حليب البقر عليه برادة قرن وحيد القرن قدر 3 مليجرام، ويستمر على ذلك لمدة شهر كامل..
وبالنسبة للمرأة تضع طلع النخل ممزوجاً بعسل النحل في رحمها قبل المباشرة بقليل ولتدعو الله أن يمنحها ذرية صالحة.

للسرطان:

يؤخذ غذاء الملكات من الخلية مباشرة قدر مائة مليجرام كل أسبوع مرة، ويبلع العسل بشمعه كل يوم قدر فنجان، مع تدليك الجسم بالعسل ودهن الحبة السوداء، ثم الاغتسال بماء دافئ بعد ساعة يشرب
بعده طحين الحبة السوداء والعسل ممزوجاً في عصير جزر يومياً. 

للبرص والبهاق:

يخلط العسل بالنشادر ويدهن به يومياً فإنه بالاستمرار والصبر يجلو البهاق والبرص بإذن الله تعالى.


للبروستاتا:

يؤخذ يومياً غذاء الملكات من الخلية مباشرة قدر (50مليجرام) مع حمام للمكان بماء دافئ مذاب فيه عسل.. ويا حبذا لو كان ذلك مساء ولمدة شهر. المرجع كتاب معجزات الشفاء


 
سعر الكيلو 
 350ريال نشحن لكل المدن 
عن طريق شركة ارمكس

 يوجد خصم للكميات 

موقعنا في الباحة



بقالة الشطي



بالقرب من سوق الخضار والفواكة

مقابل امام جامع الباحة 
0530245243



 يوجد خصم للكميااااااااااااااات 


​


----------



## عسل الباحه (13 مارس 2015)

*رد: شفاء بااااااااااااااااااذن الله*

عسل سدر درجة اولى الاصلي 0560219911 
متخصصون في بيع عسل السدر
نأتيكم بة من موطنة الأصلي
*مضمون وعلى الشرط 
(اذا أثبت أنة غير أصلي من حقك استرجاع مبلغ الشراء)
سعر الكيلو*
*350 ريااااااال *

*يوجد خصم للكميات* 
-التوصيل داخل الباحة مجاناَ 
-نوصل لجميع مناطق المملكة ودول الخليج 
عن طريق شركة ارمكس 
للتواصل : واتس اب فقط
 0560219911
وحياكم الله جميعااا


















































http://www.tjarksa.com//twitter.com/noki1111/status/568376702524526592/photo/1













http://www.tjarksa.com//twitter.com/noki1111/status/568458277131927552/photo/1














































عسل سدرصافي من موطنه 

















































































































































































 
*



*​











*للتواصل واتس اب 0560219911 *













أتمنى متابعتي ومشاركتي عبر تويتر




https://twitter.com/ 



​

فوائد العسل 

وقد جاء في سن ابن ماجة مرفوعاً من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه: ((من لعق ثلاث غدوات كل شهر لم يصبه عظيم البلاء )).

تركيب العسل آية إبداع للحق سبحانه

توجد في العسل فيتامينات قد تكون هي كل ما يحتاجه جسم الإنسان من فيتامينات وهي: أ، ب1 ، ب 2، ب 3، ب ه، ب 6، د، ك، و، ه وفوليك أسيد وحمض النيكوتنيك.. وهذه الفيتامينات أقوى وأنقى الفيتامينات التي يحتاجها الجسم، ويمتصها بسهولة خلال ساعة من تناول العسل.. خلافاً للفيتامينات المتوافرة والمتفرقة في مأكولات أخرى، وهي أبطأ وأضعف من فيتامينات العسل،

وتوجد كذلك معادن وأملاح في العسل كالحديد، والكبريت،والمغنسيوم، والفوسفور، والكا لسيوم، واليود، والبوتاسيوم، والصويوم، والكلور، والنحاس والكروم، والنيكل، والرصاص، والسيليكا، والمنجنيز، والألمونيوم، والبورون، والليثيوم، والقصدير، والخارصين، والتيتانيوم.. والعجيب أن هذه من مكونات التراب الذي منه خلق الإنسان.

ويوجد بالعسل خمائر وأحماض مهمة جداً لجسم الإنسان ولحياته وحيويته، مثل خميرة الأميليز، وخميرة الأنفرتيز، وخميرة الكاتالير، وخميرة الفوسفاتيز، وخميرة البروكسيد.. وأما الأحماض فيوجد بالعسل حمض النمليك، واللبنيك، والليمونيك، والطرطريك، والأوكساليك، والبيروجلوتاهيك، والجلولونيك.

ويوجد بالعسل هرمونات قوية منشطة فعالة بها مضادات حيوية تقي الإنسان من كافة الأمراض، وتفتك بأعتى الجراثيم والميكروبات، واكتشف أن بالعسل مادة الديوتيريوم (هيدروجين ثقيل) المضاد للسرطان.

بعض الأمراض التي يعالجها العسل

للحساسية:

يضاف على فنجان من العسل الفازلين، وزيت الورد، ويدهن مكان الحساسية صباحاً ومساء، مع تجنب المواد المثيرة للحساسية كالبيض والمانجو، ومع الدهان يتم تناول ملعقة غسل يومياً.


للجروح:

يدهن الجرح بالعسل مع تضميده وتجنب الجروح البلل، ولا تنزع إلا كل ثلاثة أيام.. وستفاجأ يا أخي باندمال الجرح والتآمه بلا تقيحات إن شاء الله تعالى.. واحذر أن يكون العسل مغشوشاً.

للحروق:

يؤتى بالعسل ويخلط مع مقداره من الفزلين ويدهن به الحرق صباحاً ومساء حتى يتقشر الجلد المحروق.. ولسوف تجد بقدرة الله عز وجل أن الجلد كأنه لم يحرق من قبل.. أو تضرب بيضة في ملعقة عسل ويدهن بذلك مكان الحرق يومياً فإنه مفيد كذلك.

لقتل القمل وبيضه:

يدهن رأس المصاب بالعسل مع التدليك ليتخلل أصول الشعر. ويا حبذا لو كان ذلك قبل النوم، مع تغطية الرأس، وفي الصباح تغسل بماء دافئ مع التمشيط وكرر هذه العملية لمدة أسبوع متواصل ليقطع دابر كل القمل وبيضه.. والنظافة من الإيمان.

لعلاج الأرق:

كوب من اللبن الدافئ، يحلى بملعقة عسل كبيرة ويشرب قبل النوم بساعة، وسرعان ما ستنام بعدها نوماً هادئاً ممتعاً حتى أذان الفجر إن شاء الله تعالى.

للأمراض النفسية:

لو داوم المريض على أكل عسل النحل، وسلم ظهره للدغ النحلات، مع دهن اللدغة بالعسل، واستمر على ذلك ولو كل شهر مرة، مع أكل العسل ومضغ شممعه كالعلك، مع دهان الرأس بغذاء الملكات قليلاً فلن ينقضي عام بإذن الله تعالى إلا ويهنأ في حياته ويبرأ من هذه الأمراض.

للصرع:

يشرب على الريق يومياً فنجان عسل نحل وكذلك في المساء، ويقرأ سورة الجن على كوب ماء ساخن محلى بعسل النحل ويضرب، وبعد ذلك ينام المريض.. ويستمر على ذلك لمدة أسبوع.. ولسوف يزول أثر الصرع تماماً بقدرة الله.

لجميع أمراض العيون:

يكتحل المريض بعسل النحل صباحاً وقبل النوم، مع تناول ملعقة بعد ذلك يومياً.. فلقد جربت أنا شخصياً ذلك حينما أصبت بتراكوما.. والعجيب أن أطباء العيون يقولون إن (التراكوما) لا تزول لما يرونه من فشل أدويتهم.. أما دواء الله عز وجل (العسل النحل) فقد أزالها بعد عدة تجارب.


لعلاج الإسهال:

إن حديث الحبيب محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يذكرني دوماً بعظمة فوائد العسل.. فهذا الرجل الذي جاء إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وقال له: أخي استطلق بطنه.. فأمره الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بأن يسقيه عسلاً.. وكان الرجل متعجلاً لشفاء أخيه فرجع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وهو يقول: لقد سقيته عسلاً فلم يزده إلا استطلاقاً.. وقد راجع الرجل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مرارا.. وفي كل مرة كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول له: " اسقه عسلاً" وفي المرة الأخيرة رد عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: (صدق الله .. وكذب بطن أخيك).. على ما جاء في مسلم.. فهذا الرجل لم يصبر حتى يهضم العسل، وظن أن الأمر كالماء يروى الظمآن عقب شربه مباشرة ونسي بأن العسل غذاء ودواء لابد وأن نصبر عليه ولو ساعة لهضمه ليؤدي فاعليته.. وما رجع الرجل إلى دار أخيه حتى وجد أخاه قد شفى تماماً وكأنه فك من عقال.
فالعسل من الأدوية الفعالة لعلاج الإسهال كما ثبت.

للإمساك:

نقيض الإسهال.. يؤخذ له كوب من اللبن البارد المذاب فيه ملعقة عسل نحل صباحاً ومساء فإنه يلين المعدة ويطهرها تطهيراً. 

للتقيؤ (الطراش):

يغلى القرنفل جيداً ويحلى بعسل النحل ويشرب فنجان قبل كل وجبة فإنه يوقف القيء ويمنع الغثيان.

للقرحة:

يؤخذ نصف كوب عسل وكوب لبن ساخن ويمزجا معاً، مع طحين قشو الموز المجفف قدر ملعقة صباحاً ومساء لمدة شهر، ولسوف ترى عجباً بشعورك بالعافية بعون الله من القرحة تماماً ولن تبتلى بمشرط الجراح إن شاء الله تعالى.

للأمراض الصدرية:

يؤخذ عصير الفجل مع ملعقة عسل نحل في كوب ماء دافئ صباحاً ومساء، فإنه يقضي على الأمراض الصدرية، وينظف الصدر تماماً، وكذلك لو أخذ لبان دكر (شحرى) مغلي في ماء ومحلى بعسل النحل فإنه أقوى وأنشط للرئتين.

لعلاج البخر(إنتان رائحة الفم):

تؤخذ ملعقتين من العسل وتذاب في ماء ويغلى على نار هادئة حتى يتكون البخار ويستنشق عن طريق الفم من خلال قمع مقلوب فوق الإناء وتكرر هذه الجلسة مع استمرار مضغ شمع العسل.. وسوف تجد مع الأيام زوال البخر تماماً بقدرة الله عز وجل.

الأنفلونزا:

يستنشق بخار مغلي العسل والبصل قبل النوم مع شرب ملعقة عسل بعد كل أكل، والمغلي هو عبارة عن عسل ومبشور بصلة صغيرة ويوضع ذلك في إناء به ماء على النار حتى يتبخر.

للقوباء:

يعصر الشبت ويلقى قدر فنجان في نصف كوب عسل ويغلى معاً، ثم يحفظ في برطمان ويدهن به للقوباء فإنه يزيلها بسرعة بإذن الله. 

لآلام اللثة وتقوية الأسنان:

يخلط العسل بالخل ويتمضمض به صباحاً ومساء، وكذلك تدليك اللثة بالعسل واستعمال السواك كفرشة الأسنان والعسل كالمعجون أعظم واقي للأسنان من التسوس ومقو للثة والأسنان معاً.

للدوالي:

لعلاج الدوالي وقرحتها يستعمل العسل كدهان ثلاث مرات يومياً مع المساج برفق، ويشرب ملعقة كذلك بعد كل وجبة ويستمر على ذلك بصبر حتى تزول الدوالي تماماً إن شاء الله تعالى.

للقرح المتعفنة والغرغرينا:

يؤخذ فنجان من العسل وفنجان من زيت كبد الحوت ويمزجان جيداً ويدهن من هذه (الخلطة) بعد تنظيف الجرح بمطهر (وهو عسل نحل في ماء دافئ) ويضمد عليه بشاش وتكرر يومياً هذه العملية مع شرب العسل بكمية وافرة يومياً قدر فنجان.


الربو:

يؤخذ عسل نحل قدر فنجان وسكنجبين وخل عنصل قدر ملعقة من كلٍّ، ويلقى مع العسل في إناء به ماء ويذاب جيداً ويشرب على الريق يومياً فإنه بعون الله وخلال أسابيع ينهي مأساة الربو تماماً.


لضغط القلب:

بعد كل وجبة يومياً ولمدة شهر فقط يتم تناول ملعقة عسل بعدها ويمكنك شرب كوب عصير جزر أو عصير قمح منبت، واجعل كل داء منه حمداً منك وشكر لله عز وجل.

للتهابات الفم وأورام اللسان:

توضع ملعقة عسل في نصف كوب ماء ساخن ويتغرغر به ثلاث مرات يومياً فإنه يقضي على ذلك خلال أيام قليلة إن شاء الله تعالى. 

لأمراض الأذن وآلامها:

يمزج العسل في ماء مع قليل من الملح ويقطر به في الأذن قبل النوم يومياً.

للروماتيزم:

يشرب العسل مذاباً مع ملعقة صغيرة من زيت الحبة السوداء في كوب ماء دافئ، وذلك مع الدهان كذلك بمزيج من زيت الحبة السوداء، وزيت الكافور، وزيت الزيتون، والعسل بمقادير متساوية معاً، وذلك قبل النوم مع لف مكان الألم بقماش من الصوف بدون ضغط وكذلك لسع النحل يقضي على الروماتيزم تماماً في مكان الألم ويدهن بعد ذلك بالعسل مكان اللسعة.

الإستسقاء:

يضرب مغلى الكندر (اللبان الدكر) المحلى بعسل النحل صباحاً ومساء ، وكذلك عن طريق كية بسيطة أعلى وأسفل السرة بقدر أنملة، فإنه مجرب لتصفية الاستسقاء تماماً مع الحمية من أكل اللحوم والاعتماد على الشوفان، وخبز القمح.. وذلك لمدة ثلاثة أيام. 

للثعلبة:

يحلق مكانها وينظف جيداً حتى تدمى ثم تدهن بسم النحل ويلصق عليها بضماد يغير يومياً في نفس الميعاد لمدة أسبوع فقط. 

للكالو(الثأليل):

يوضع غراء النحل بعد تسخينه على الثألول (الدمل) ويربط بإحكام ويترك لثلاثة أيام حتى يسقط الثألول بجذوره.. ويحسن تكرار ذلك. 

للحصوة الكلوية:

طبخ ورق خبازى برى ثم تضاف إليه ثلاث ملاعق عسل نحل، وملعقة سمن بقري، ويصفى جيداً بعد خلطه معاً ويشرب منه كوب عند المغص الكلوي فإنه عجيب المفعول بإذن الله تعالى ويستمر على ذلك لمدة أسبوع حتى يتفتت الحصى وتطرد بفضل الله تعالى.

لجميع أمراض الكبد:

يؤخذ لحاء البلوط بعد طحنه جيداً وتؤخذ منه ملعقة تعجن في فنجان عسل نحل ويؤخذ ذلك على الريق يومياً لمدة شهر بلا انقطاع فإنه عجيب الأثر بقدرة الله تعالى..

للقوة والحيوية والشباب:

إنها نصيحة ذهبية.. لا تدع يوماً يمر عليك دون ملعقة من العسل وكأنه الماء، اعتبرها عادة في مشوار العمر.. في أي وقت تشاء لا تدع تناول هذه الملعقة من العسل.. ولذا قال ابن سينا الشيخ الرئيس: "إذا أردت أن تحتفظ بشبابك، فاطعم عسلاً.. كذلك لو غلى ورق الجوز جيداً، ثم يصفى ويحلى بالعسل ويشرب كالشاي يومياً فإنه مقو ومنشط".

لأمراض النساء والولادة:

لو شربت المرأة عند بدء الطلق فنجان عسل فإنها ستلد بإذن الله تعالى بيسر وسهولة، ولتكثر من أكل العسل بخبز القمح البلدي بعد الولادة، ولإدرار الطمث، وللقضاء على آلامه تشرب كوباً من الحلبة المغلية جيداً وتحليها بعسل وذلك في الصباح والمساء.
والدش المهبلي بالعسل والماء الدافئ مريح للمرأة، وبدل الكشط المهبلي وغسيل الرحم المؤلم والضار.


للعقم:

يؤخذ غذاء الملكات فور استخدامه، ويشرب بعده كوب من حليب البقر عليه برادة قرن وحيد القرن قدر 3 مليجرام، ويستمر على ذلك لمدة شهر كامل..
وبالنسبة للمرأة تضع طلع النخل ممزوجاً بعسل النحل في رحمها قبل المباشرة بقليل ولتدعو الله أن يمنحها ذرية صالحة.

للسرطان:

يؤخذ غذاء الملكات من الخلية مباشرة قدر مائة مليجرام كل أسبوع مرة، ويبلع العسل بشمعه كل يوم قدر فنجان، مع تدليك الجسم بالعسل ودهن الحبة السوداء، ثم الاغتسال بماء دافئ بعد ساعة يشرب
بعده طحين الحبة السوداء والعسل ممزوجاً في عصير جزر يومياً. 

للبرص والبهاق:

يخلط العسل بالنشادر ويدهن به يومياً فإنه بالاستمرار والصبر يجلو البهاق والبرص بإذن الله تعالى.


للبروستاتا:

يؤخذ يومياً غذاء الملكات من الخلية مباشرة قدر (50مليجرام) مع حمام للمكان بماء دافئ مذاب فيه عسل.. ويا حبذا لو كان ذلك مساء ولمدة شهر. المرجع كتاب معجزات الشفاء


 
سعر الكيلو 
 350ريال نشحن لكل المدن 
عن طريق شركة ارمكس

 يوجد خصم للكميات 

موقعنا في الباحة



بقالة الشطي



بالقرب من سوق الخضار والفواكة

مقابل امام جامع الباحة 
0530245243



 يوجد خصم للكميااااااااااااااات 


​


----------



## عسل الباحه (13 مارس 2015)

*رد: شفاء بااااااااااااااااااذن الله*

﴿ إن الله وملائكته يصلّون على النبي يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما ﴾

اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد ﷺ


----------



## عسل الباحه (19 سبتمبر 2015)

*رد: شفاء بااااااااااااااااااذن الله*

الأيام تمضي والصالحات تبقى؛سبحان الله،والحمدلله،ولا إله إلا الله،والله أكبر.


----------



## qualty (14 أكتوبر 2015)

*رد: شفاء بااااااااااااااااااذن الله*

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار .
اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفقر ، والقلة والذلة وأعوذ بك من ان أَظلِم أو أُظلَم .
يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك.


----------

